# Pumpe "dimmen"



## Andi1104 (20. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,

glaubt ihr könnte ich die Leistung meiner Pumpe mit solch (http://www.luedeke-elektronic.de/pr...en-Dimmer-Steckdosendimmer-20W-280W-230V.html) einen Dimmer regeln?
Meine Pumpe (http://profi-zoo.net/main_bigware_34.php?items_id=256&bigPfad=26 (die ist so ähnlich meine ist mittlerweile 3-4 Jahre alt)) hat 175 Watt und hat einen Spaltmotor.

im voraus schon mal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
MfG
Andi


----------



## Digicat (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe "dimmen"*

Servus Andy

Lies Dir mal dieses Thema durch ...


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe "dimmen"*

Ich glaube nicht - ich weiss:
Nein, kann man nicht.
Sorry.


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe "dimmen"*

Hallo Andy,
bevor ich Dir so eine Antwort wie der Peter gebe:
Du hast sicher eine Herstellerdoku, aber die sagt wie üblich nicht viel... :evil.
Ich habe eine Oase Optimax, und die lässt sich nicht dimmen, auch wenn es hierzu keine Doku gibt.... :evil.
Wie kommt man darauf? Wenn Du ein wenig fit bist in E-Technik, dann gib' Deiner Pumpe mal Strom hinter einer Gleichrichterdiode (>10 fache Belastung im Vergleich zum Nennstrom!).
Das ist ein nicht mehr sinusförmiger Wechselstrom mit ~115V~, und 25Hz. Die (Maximal-! ) Leistung einer "direkt" angetriebenen Pumpe sinkt auf 25%, das merkt man ohne Messung.
Im Falle meiner Pumpe habe ich nur das Ergebnis: läuft oder läuft nicht. Im Falle einer 2-Phasen-Gleichrichtung (oder besser) würde ich diesen wichtigen Unterschied leider nicht mitbekommen, aber meine Pumpe möglicherweise "himmeln". Daher ist mein Ratschlag nicht ohne "Gefahr"! Es gibt unter den "teuren" Pumpen also einige, die sich nicht dimmen lassen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe "dimmen"*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> ... dann gib' Deiner Pumpe mal Strom hinter einer Gleichrichterdiode.
> Das ist ein nicht mehr sinusförmiger Wechselstrom mit ~115V~, und 25Hz. Die (Maximal-! ) Leistung einer "direkt" angetriebenen Pumpe sinkt ...


... damit höchstwahrscheinlich auf knapp über Null FÖRDERLEISTUNG,
dafür wird sie derartige Ströme ziehen, dass du sie zu einem Plastikklumpen schmorst.

Die Ursache liegt im Wegfall der strombegrenzenden Wirkung der Wicklungsinduktivität;
nur mehr der ohmsche Wicklungswiderstand wirkt dann und das ist weit zuwenig,
denn es ist kein Wechselstrom mehr, sondern ein pulsierender Gleichstrom!
(... übrigends mit 50 Hz und nicht mit 25 Hz.)

Lieber Kurzhals,
bitte gib KEINE für Leib und Geldbörse gefährlichen Tipps mehr!


----------



## sternhausen (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe "dimmen"*

Hi Andi
...ganz einfach beim Händler wo die Pumpe gekauft hast nachfragen.
Ein guter Händler wird dir ganz klipp und klar eine Antwort geben können, ohne irgendwelche versuche zu starten.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## Nikolai (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe "dimmen"*

Hallo Andi,

Teichpumpen sind gewöhnlich mit Spaltpolmotoren ausgestattet. Der drehende Teil ist ein Dauermagnet der sich immer nach dem wechselnden Magnetfeld und dessen Frequenz ausrichtet. Mit einem Dimmer kannst Du aber nur die Leistung reduzieren. Das heißt, die Pumpe läuft mit maximaler Drehzahl, oder bleibt stehen. In einem nicht definierbaren Bereich könnte sie auch ruckweise laufen. Der Schlupf, den Du an einem Asynchronmotor per Dimmer beeinflussen kannst, gibt es bei dieser art Pumpenmotoren nicht.

Die Versuche per Dioden eine Leistungsminderung vorzunehmen würde ich nicht durchführen. Da durch den fehlenden Scheinwiderstan die Stromaufnahme ansteigt und die Wicklungen Deiner Pumpe zerstört. Das sich die Pumpe damit überhaupt dreht, ist ein Nebeneffekt durch die Schwungmasse, ändert aber nichts an der erhöhten Stromaufnahme.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe "dimmen"*

Ein wesentlicher Aspekt ist bisher meines Erachtens zuwenig zur Sprache gekommen:
Der Stromverbrauch einer Pumpe ist prinzipiell davon abhängig, welche Pumpleistung die bringen muss.
So wird die nicht grundsätzlich immer die Leistung benötigen, die drauf steht,
sondern je nach Betrieb unter Umständen ERHEBLICH*  weniger.
(Meine Becker-Luftpumpe mit 250 W-Motor braucht nur gemessene 130 W wirk!)

Aus ökonomischen Interessen ist man deshalb  gut beraten,
die erforderliche mechanische Pumpleistung gering zu halten.
Die Förderhöhe ist meist gegeben, 
beim Volumenstrom haben wir zu realisierende Vorstellungen
 - an diesen Schrauben kann man also nur sehr beschränkt drehen,
aber bei der Dimensionierung der Verrohrung (Durchmesser, Bögenanzahl und -radius,sowie Länge)
hat man weitgehende Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten!
(www.druckverlust.de hat einen tollen Onlinerechner!)

Die entscheidet dann, ob man eine starke, teure Pumpe braucht, die ihre Nennleistung aufnimmt,
oder ob nicht die nächstkleinere, schwächere und billigere Pumpe die GLEICHE Wassermenge liefert
und dabei deutlich weniger Strom braucht.

Wenn man unbedingt den Volumenstrom steuern will (Wasserfall!), 
bietet sich an, parallel zur großen, starken Pumpe eine kleine, schwächere einzubauen,
in der "Vollgas"-Stellung beide laufen zu lassen und ggf. die starke abzuschalten.
oder gleich eine regelbare zu kaufen.
Den armen Verkäufer im Teich-Shop zu befragen, wird kaum ein sinnvolles Ergebnis bringen:
Was soll der arme Kerl NOCH alles wissen?


*) Bei kleinen Pumpen ist dieser Effekt durch die vergleichsweise hohen internen Verluste überlagert.


----------



## luci (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe "dimmen"*

Hallo zusammen,

@ peter

muß dir recht geben:



> bitte gib KEINE für Leib und Geldbörse gefährlichen Tipps mehr!



Strom und wasser ist nicht gerade die günstigste paarung um versuche zu unternehmen die einen zweifelhaften ausgang haben. Zumal wenn man nicht weiß ist das gegenüber profi oder blutiger laie!

@ nikolai

möcht deinen ausführungen noch hinzufügen das durch diesen ruckelnden lauf, der auftreten kann (wird), die keramikwelle besonders bruchgefährdet ist. Bei pumpen die schon länger gelaufen sind und leichte unwuchten aufweisen kann es zum totalausfall führen. Meist wenn es am wenigsten gebraucht wird.

@ andi

Hm, zäumen wir das pferd mal andersrum auf. 175 watt bei angenommen 9 m³ (genaues auslitern hat schon manchen die augen aufgehen lassen, leider in negativer hinsicht) ist in meinen augen eine absolute geld(strom)vernichtungsmaschiene.
Du zahlst bei angenommenen 365 tagen je nach tarif zwischen 306 und 383 euros an stromkosten. 

Mit den 175 watt schiebe ich mit lufthebern locker 60 m³ (ehr mehr) durch einen filter, für 10 m³ sollten rd.30 -35 watt reichen. Selbst mit peters mammut kann das selbe mit rd. 50 watt erreichbar sein. Soll es ein häckselquirl sein, ist auch mit etwas mehr förderhöhe, bei so 75 watt was zu finden. Macht bei ca. 100 watt ersparnis im jahr zw.175 bis 220 euro. Auf 2 jahre hochgerechnet sollte man für 400 eus was vernünftiges finden welches schon von haus aus zu regeln geht. Die alte würde ich auf reserve legen.

Gruß luci


----------



## Andi1104 (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe "dimmen"*

Ich grüße euch.

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Wenn das so ist werde ich das nicht kaufen, herum experimentieren möchte ich nicht gerade.
Ich brauche die Leistungsminderung nur im Winter, möchte aber nicht von dieser Pumpe den Schlauch abbauen und eine neue dran hängen und das dann 2x im Jahr?  

@ luci:
Ich habe noch keine Pumpe mit 75 Watt gesehen die mir ebenfalls an die 9000liter pumpt und eine "ordentliche" Förderhöhe hat.
Wie gesagt die ist schon 3-4 Jahre alt und eine billig Pumpe.
Eine Pumpe zum regeln habe ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht gesehen -> außer wenn sie einen 2ten Eingang hat und da kann man nur den Eingang (Skimmer) regeln.

Schöne Grüße
Andi


----------



## luci (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe "dimmen"*

Hi andi,

leider kann ich von hier aus nicht erkennen (profil) was du mit "ordentliche Förderhöhe " meinst.
Für mich als schwerkraftfuzi sind 20 cm staudruck ein ordendtlicher wert, wo anders ist die marke erst bei 4m erreicht.
Das mit den angaben nicht so eng sehen ein paar watt hoch und runter sollten schon drinn sein. Auf die schnelle mal ein link; http://www.oase-teichbau.de/Pumpen-...00::234.html?gclid=CIGMt7bgy6YCFcWGDgodS2flGQ
vieleicht was dabei aber um eine hersteller oder händleranfrage ob und wie sie sich regeln läst wirst`e wohl nicht rumkommen. Diese hier habe ich in 3 min gefunden sollte es noch mehr geben.



> Ich brauche die Leistungsminderung nur im Winter, möchte aber nicht von dieser Pumpe den Schlauch abbauen und eine neue dran hängen und das dann 2x im Jahr?



Um das zu umgehen habe ich in meinen viel belächelten lh-system eine klitzekleine steuerung verbaut, wo durch umlegen von zwei schaltern eine kleinere pumpe die arbeit übernimmt und von 20 m³/h auf 6 m³/h runterfährt. Das ganze in unter 10 sek, wobei ich mir noch nicht mal einen finger nass machen muß.  Der ganze krempel kostet sehr deutlich weniger als oben vorgeschlagene pumpe. Bei einen verbrauch von 20 - 25 watt, für den winterbetrieb, fällt der gang zum zählerkasten auch nicht so schwer.

Gruß luci


----------



## Andi1104 (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe "dimmen"*

Hallo Luci

und wie hast du das gemacht?
Diese Pumpe wird mir nicht viel bringen, ich muß ca. einen Meter in die Höhe pumpen und da kommt bei solch einer Pumpe nicht mehr viel raus. Bei einer Schwerkraft filteranlage ist so etwas ja der Hammer, aber wie gesagt das bringt mir nichts.

Schnöne Grüße
Andi


----------



## derschwarzepeter (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe "dimmen"*

Ahllo Andi!
Ich zitier mich ja ungern selbst, aber vielleicht hast du´s ja überlesen:





derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> ... Wenn man unbedingt den Volumenstrom steuern will (Wasserfall!),
> bietet sich an, parallel zur großen, starken Pumpe eine kleine, schwächere einzubauen,
> in der "Vollgas"-Stellung beide laufen zu lassen und ggf. die starke abzuschalten.


Du brauchst also nur 2 T-Stücke und ggf. einen Schieber oder Kugelhahn!
Letzteren kannst du eventuell auch weglassen, musst aber dann aufpassen,
dass die kleine Pumpe nicht zuviel rückwärts duch die große fördert, was auch nicht ökonomisch ist. 
(Eventuell einen eigenen Schlauch auf der Druckseite der kleinen Pumpe verlegen!)

Ergebnis: Nix umstecken - bloß elektrisch schalten!


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe "dimmen"*

Hallo Andi,
in Deinem Fal bist Du recht frei in der Entscheidung:
schau' bei OASE unter Aquamax,
bei Naturagart unter den Filterpumpen,
oder z. B. bei Koi-Discount unter den Billig-Pumpen, oder bei den Red Devils.
Von 100-600 € wirst Du fündig. Ich empfehle eine Förderleistung >=2,5 m.
Der Stromverbrauch ist bei allen bei 100W/1 m³/h, oder weniger. 1 W elektrische Leistung kosten im Jahr etwa 2€, 5 Jahre würde ich bei den Pumpen im Mittel ansetzen (Billig-Teile weniger, teure mehr).


----------



## Andi1104 (22. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe "dimmen"*

Hallo Schwarzer Peter.

Ich glaube ich werde es so in der Art machen.
An dem Verteiler habe ich an jeder Seite Schnellkupplungen da werde ich einfach im Winter die eine Pumpe abstecken und die andere anstecken. Einen Schlauch habe ich ja noch übrig.
Ach ja im Winter ist noch ein Unterschied: da verwende ich den Verteiler nicht, da schließe ich direkt an der Schnellkupplung vom Bachlauf an.

Schöne Grüße
Andi


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe "dimmen"*

Hi Andy,
wie ist denn der innere Querschnitt Deiner Schnellkupplungen?
Die Dinger können die Pumpleistung heftig reduzieren (sieh' mal unter Querschnitt und/oder Druckverlust). Statt das alles zu lesen, zu sortieren und zu verstehen, folgender kurzer Tipp von mir:
bei 40 mm Innendurchmesser kommt man ohne nennenswerten Verlust nicht über 10 m³/h, über 6 mm (½" ) bzw. 10 mm (3/4", immer noch recht frech) "Gardena" ist man <1 m³/h bei den "Teichpumpen".
Es gibt dennoch nette "PVC-Kupplungen", die bis 63 mm recht preiswert sind. Oder die alte Schlauchschelle (und "Überwurfmutter" zur Pumpe).


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe "dimmen"*

Das ist schon richtig:
An zu kleinen Kupplungen verschenkt man mächtig Pumpenleistung
genauso wie an unterdimensionierter Verrrohrung oder scharfen Ecken!

Wenn ihr günstige und stabile Kupplungen mit großer lichter Weite sucht,
kann ich euch die Feuerwehrkupplungen "Storz" wärmstens empfehlen:
z.B. diese mit 2 Zoll um € 4,32 finde ich in Ordnung - gibt´s bei vielen Händlern.


----------



## Joachim (28. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe "dimmen"*

Moin,

Storz Kupplungen kann ich auch empfehlen - wir verwenden diese im der professionellen Landwirtschaft auch, allerdings meist in "B" oder "C" Größe. Sind vielleicht etwas schwerer zu veriegeln, aber absolut dicht und stabil. Die Feuerwehr setzt diese ja auch ein. 

Bei dem von Peter als Bsp. gezeigtem Händler muss ich in dem Bezug warnen, das man dort möglicherweise Probleme mit ner Rückgabe/Tausch bekommt. Wir hatten dort auch schon bestellt, aber mussten wegen einer teilweisen Fehlbestellung die Hälfte zurück gehen lassen - das ging nur mit entsprechend Druck unserer seits. Nichts desto trotz haben die dort ein sehr umfangreiches Angebot zum Thema.

Weitere Quelle für praktisch jede Art Kupplung (auch Storz) ist die Firma "Kramp" ein Vollsortimenter für Landwirtschaft und Industrie - ich meine da kann man auch als Privatman kaufen.

Kupplungen: http://www.kramp.com/shop/action/category_10_-3_10651_171915_0_Kupplungen
Schläuche: http://www.kramp.com/shop/action/category_10_-3_10651_22808_0_Wasser+und+Flüssigkeitschläuche
Storz:http://www.kramp.com/shop/action/category_10_-3_10651_172904_0_Kupplungen+Storz


----------



## Andi1104 (28. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe "dimmen"*

Hallo,

vielen dank für die Antworten.
Ich habe einen 1 1/4" (32mm) Schlauch, Kupplungen habe ich so ähnliche: http://www.aistleitner.com/gartenarmaturen_schnellkupplungen/schnellkupplungen_ersatzteile_zu_schnellkupplungen/ die haben meiner meinung auch nicht viel Verlust. Verlust hatte cih mit dem vorigen Verteiler ohne Ende, da hatte ich so einen nur mit absperrhähnen.
Das habe ich aber schon geändert und auch einen Verteiler mit 1 1/4" gemacht.

Schöne Grüße
Andi


----------



## Andi1104 (28. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe "dimmen"*



Andi1104 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielen dank für die Antworten.
> Ich habe einen 1 1/4" (32mm) Schlauch, Kupplungen habe ich so ähnliche: http://www.aistleitner.com/gartenarmaturen_schnellkupplungen/schnellkupplungen_ersatzteile_zu_schnellkupplungen/ die haben meiner meinung auch nicht viel Verlust. Verlust hatte cih mit dem vorigen Verteiler ohne Ende, da hatte ich so einen nur mit absperrhähnen.
> ...



der vorige Verteiler:
http://www.aistleitner.com/files/element/artikel/1859871262.jpg


----------

